# knick knack shelf



## mainzy (Mar 8, 2008)

built this mahogany and maple knick knack shelf
for a lady in my church. She liked it.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Looks good Mainzy,
Looks like you did a nice job lining up all those partitions. Hope the lady has a lot of knicks and knacks to fill it up.
Mike Hawkins:thumbsup:


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah, it turned out well. So the little shelves can be removed to allow for an occasional taller knick knack? That should create a nice visual effect when it's filled.

Rob


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

Pretty good idea staggering the shelves as it will keep the individual risers from bowing. Nice work.


----------



## Shanomac21 (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice work, it turned out very nice.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Scale? It looks very nice, but it would help to be able to have something for size comparison.

George


----------



## mainzy (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks Guys I was very happy with how it came out . George the size is 18" wide 30" tall. 

God bless :Mainzy


----------



## Majestic Builders (Nov 15, 2008)

hey good job mainzy nice and clean, coupled with a bunch of different measurements for your dattos means a project that you have to keep your mind on one track for sure. well done


----------

